# DVR kind of thing?



## mattwit2tz (May 14, 2005)

I have a problem. My computer is no where near a cable outlet, and my TVs are no where near an ethernet source. But I do have a WiFi network running in my home. What I am trying to do is to create some kind of DVR system that would allow me to use my computer (or a portable device or something) to record TV programs. I've looked at things like the Slingbox, but I have no way to get an internet connection to it. And then I thought about the Sony LocationFree, but does that actually allow you to record tv? Like I said, I'm not sureif this is even possible, but if it is can someone tell me how?


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

I havn't researched it lately but maybe I can send you down a path that will help. Do a google search for PVR instead of DVR. You'll find quite a lot of resources. Pasted URL below as an example.

http://www.byopvr.com/


----------

